# exceptional wait times during the day with the system V 12



## OlliP (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello everybody,

since January I run a FreeBSD12 with samba. Now I have a problem with the system ... it has been around for months, but it is irregular. Since after a few minutes (about 10 minutes) everything is ok again. That's why I have not followed the problem so far. But it's annoying me.

The symptom is that I can not access the NFS drives anymore. All the work (file accesses of any kind) stops. It takes about 10 minutes, then everything works as usual.
Sometimes I do this once in the morning, sometimes not for 3 days ... then again 4 times a day.

Unfortunately I do not see anything with the messages.

Can you help me?

greeting

OlliP


----------

